# Warm Springs



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone been down the Yampa this spring? We're headed out in about a week and none of us have seen Warm Springs since the rock fall much less since this spring's run off. What's it look like these days?
Thanks! 
-Lodore


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Wait... Lodore is going to be on Yampa? How can that be?!?!?!


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Just took off. Easy enough right line. No flips - all boat skirted Maytag no matter what they did as long as they started right.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, Fishn!


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

Going to be interesting if the new larger rocks get moved.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Never saw that prediction. I assumed the peak was yesterday/today at 14,900. You're right about it being interesting though! At least the water will be moving fast so we can spend a lot of time at the scout.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Guess we will see you at the scout, Lodore  We went down last year with the same date put in but looking at close to 3x the volume at this point. Not quite sure what to expect. We launch a week today - 5th, you?


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Wshutt, we launch the 6th and take out the 10th so likely miss you. Leave us a note at the scout if you can. Good trip!


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

took off yesterday, so we ran it on the 27th. i think. 14k ish? maytag hole at bottom looked nastier (wider) than i've ever seen it, and there were some bigger waves IN the tongue. i was gripped at the scout, but the run is the same as its ever been.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Sagebrusher, Where did you get that graph? Can i get the link


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## maschwee61 (Apr 11, 2014)

I ran it about a week ago at about 13,000 cfs or so. 5 boats in the group just ahead of us and 5 in our group. No one had any real problems.

The crux is to pull hard to the right to avoid the hole just below the tongue at the entry (it's not nearly as big as Maytag, but could flip a sideways raft). When you get into the slower water on river right (we called it The Bay), you need to stay a boats width or two off the shore to avoid the sharp rocks just upstream form the prominent scout view point not far upstram fromthe Maytag hole. Once you get past this spot a few hard pulls away from the Maytag hole should do it. There are other rocks and a small island to avoid after Maytag, so stay alert all the way to the end.

As our group was saying, get to The Bay and you'll be OK. There is more room and time to move around than you think in Warm Springs; just keep it straight coming out of the Bay so it's less likely you get surfed towards Maytag. Warm Springs will demand your attention, but it's more runnable than it appears during the scout


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is a quick video we took from the scout last Sunday at approx. 13,000 cfs. There is a big claw-like wave that will definitely flip a raft at the bottom of the wave train in the entrance rapid. Stay right as you enter, making sure to get into the duck pond, to miss this big wave. Float slowly through the duck pond towards river right where there is a small drop. Go over this drop (watch your right oar against the bank) and you should float by Maytag easily. It actually looked pretty boring when we watched our first raft go through. We had eight 14' rafts, one 12' cat, one 16' cat, and three kayakers make it through just fine. 

As we were celebrating in the eddy below, we watched a 14' raft hit Maytag and flip, then another 14' raft behind them hit the big wave at the bottom of the entrance rapid wave train and flip. Our group jumped on it and assisted. They were not dressed for a swim and were extremely cold. It's an easy move through the rapid as long as you get set up correctly. As always, things can happen at any second....the water is HIGH right now and there are no eddies past the Warm Springs camp. Swimmers will be in the water for awhile if safety isn't set or you aren't lucky enough to have a group watching from below. Dress to swim.


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

panicman said:


> Sagebrusher, Where did you get that graph? Can i get the link


It's the National Weather Service river forecast for the Yampa at Deerlodge...


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service

More rivers in the region...

Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Grand Junction


The Little Snake is contributing a great deal to the flow, it joins the Yampa just a few miles upstream of Deerlodge (near exit of Cross Mtn Gorge)

PS thanks for the video Summitraftgirl!


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks again for all the info, guys! Always nice to have as much as possible when you're facing a dangerous situation. Looks like it's 16,800 today. I never thought I would say this, but I hope it's peaked! 
Launch on the 6th and update when I get back.
-Lodore


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

We ran it in mid-May. We hit the low flows between the two spikes. We were between 5-6,000 cfs. Long video but warm springs starts about 10:35.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkI9fQATHsE


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, dryfly!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Going down, down, down.........looks like the predictions were spot on.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

wshutt said:


> Going down, down, down.........looks like the predictions were spot on.


Looks like it! I think it's gonna be juuuuust right.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Still going down. Have a great trip Lodore, too bad we won't see you but I'm guessing you will be a day behind the whole way. The crew is assembling in central Idaho, heading for Pocatello this pm then on from there. IT'S STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A RIVER TRIP  Have fun and be safe. Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

wshutt said:


> Still going down. Have a great trip Lodore, too bad we won't see you but I'm guessing you will be a day behind the whole way. The crew is assembling in central Idaho, heading for Pocatello this pm then on from there. IT'S STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A RIVER TRIP  Have fun and be safe. Thanks to everyone for the info.


We're at Teepee, Mather's, Box Elder 3, and Island Park. Have a great trip! Looks like the dam is still releasing high so Split should be super fun!!!


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

wshutt said:


> Going down, down, down.........looks like the predictions were spot on.


Looks like you'll still be in the 13-15k range. Will be quite a ride at that level!


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Sagebrusher said:


> Looks like you'll still be in the 13-15k range. Will be quite a ride at that level!


It's 14,600 now so I'm thinking you're right. Probably be about 10 something on the 6th I'm thinking. Good water!


----------



## neilur (Sep 8, 2013)

We ran the Yampa the 31st- 4th. Water was about 17K when we launched, Teepee was a monster hole and there were some great wave trains throughout the canyon. Stay right in Warm Springs and you will be good, that maytag hole was looking big and nasty.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

neilur said:


> We ran the Yampa the 31st- 4th. Water was about 17K when we launched, Teepee was a monster hole and there were some great wave trains throughout the canyon. Stay right in Warm Springs and you will be good, that maytag hole was looking big and nasty.


That's super helpful! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Great trip! Yup - right at Warm Springs and no problem with the nastiness in the center. I chose to run it and not have one of the others run my boat through; bit scared going in but all fine. That's one wonderful trip, lots of cool hiking and, of course, the greatest scenery. Watching the BASE jumpers come over the edge at Box Elder made for interesting breakfast entertainment!
Thanks for all your input Buzzards, time to unpack and retool for the next one; Hells Canyon in a couple of weeks. Gotta love summer!


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

Wait....BASE jumpers?


location unknown


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

stuntsheriff said:


> Wait....BASE jumpers?
> 
> 
> location unknown


What?? Morons. How did they get back out?


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

We thought it was thunder or rock fall when the first chute opened. Three came over, the third was spinning around like crazy when the wind gusts hit - I have to say we were holding our breath until he was down. We all felt like we had a work out watching them..... and I was scared of Warm Springs!!!! They walked out along Sand Canyon to the Echo Park Rd; we followed that trail to the top of the weber.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya we saw the BASE jumpers from the upper box elder camp as well. A chute opening is a strange sound out of the blue like that. Third guy fell for at least 4 -5 seconds before he triggered his chute. Great morning entertainment! We figured they used that side canyon on RL for their exit, but not sure if they had to get wet to do it.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Ran it on a May 29 - Jun 3 trip*

Think we caught it on the 2014 high of 17.2K. Our feeling was that it was a little more difficult to break right through the tongue on top due to the new rockfall. If you were not far right, toast...and most people did not end up as far right as desired or planned. Even if right, the second lateral funneling to Maytag caused some anxious moments. Very scary but ultimately good.


----------

